

Ask HN: What hosting do you use? - cixa

I use nearlyfreespeech.net and while I like their cleanliness and honesty and low cost, I find the lack of Django/Zope etc and perpetual php safe mode to be annoying.<p>Could you recommend low cost hosts who are honest and will let me run what I want?
======
Ernestas
I use rackspace cloud. ~11$/month. Run as many websites as I can fit with
virtual hosts.

~~~
mathgladiator
I think of it as $11/ip; this enables me to do some interesting crawling and
not get stopped by throttle limits.

------
johng
Dedicated hosting @ Softlayer. Sad to see they are "merging" with The Planet.

